# [Gnome] ¿Cómo añadir un nuevo elemento al menú?.

## dickinson

Hola amigos, pues eso. Quería saber cómo añadir un nuevo elemento o enlace en los menús de Gnome. Por ejemplo, crear un enlace a un juego en el menú Aplicaciones-->Juegos. Gracias.

P.D. Tengo Gnome 2.10.2

----------

## LinuxBlues

Editando un archivo juego.desktop en /usr/share/applications/ (tienes cientos de ejemplos ahí, busca un juego, tipo gnometris.desktop)

En gnome 2.10 no hay ninguna otra solución razonable, en el 2.12 haces click derecho en el pie y a editar el menú...   :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

Para gnome 2.10 tienes que instalar un editor de menus como smeg 0.7.5 (la siguiente versión, Alacarte 0.8, sñolo vale para gnome 2.12). El inconveniente que tiene este editor es que no vale para editar el menu del sistema, es decir, cada usuario tendría que modificar el menú. La ventaja es que tiene un interfaz gráfico para editar el menu muy fácilmente. Yo lo uso sin problemas (requiere python 2.4, que, si mal no recuerdo, actualmente está marcado como estable).

Smeg lo encontrarás en el árbol  de portage en la rama testing.

Saludos

_________

LinuxBlues, ¿tienes el gnome 2.12 corriendo? ¿cómo va? Supongo que por mi avatar podrás acerte a la idea de qué escritorio uso  :Wink: . Es sólo por curiosidad, estoy ansioso porque gnome 2.12 entre en la rama estable  :Smile: 

Saludos y gracias

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> La ventaja es que tiene un interfaz gráfico para editar el menu muy fácilmente. Yo lo uso sin problemas (requiere python 2.4, que, si mal no recuerdo, actualmente está marcado como estable).
> 
> LinuxBlues, ¿tienes el gnome 2.12 corriendo? ¿cómo va? Supongo que por mi avatar podrás acerte a la idea de qué escritorio uso. Es sólo por curiosidad, estoy ansioso porque gnome 2.12 entre en la rama estable
> 
> 

 

Es cierto, decía que era la única solución razonable para 2.10 dado que cuando pretendí instalar smeg, pedía un python inestable, y cualquier cosa... menos arriesgarse a que portage deje de funcionar. Pero es verdad, ahora no hay ni el más mínimo problema para instalarlo dado que python 2.4 ya se considera estable.

pacho2 tuve gnome-2.12 en el laptop (mi conejillo de indias), han cambiado muchas cosas y el paso de 2.10 a 2.12 no va a ser tan trivial como el de 2.8 a 2.10. Funcionar funcionaba bien, pero muchos programas dejaron de funcionar, debido a que no podían resolver dependencias... La cantidad de 

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

 que tuve que hacer puede aburrir a cualquiera, dado que hasta lo más sencillo, la gestión de imágenes, ha cambiado.

Así pues, todo ese trabajo, para tenerlo como el 2.10, no es mucho más rápido, ni incopora mejoras notables, aunque la inclusión de imágenes vectoriales renderizadas es una gozada.

Haces bien en esperar... Cada vez quedan menos cosas por pulir, pero aún quedan para poder actualizar de una forma menos "traumática" que instalando el inestable.

Y digo tuve, porque después de la paliza que le metí al laptop para compilarlo y después de todos los revdep, me dije a mí mismo: adios a los DE, ahora solo tengo fluxbox en el laptop y aplicaciones ligeras y rápidas. Al principio puedes echar de menos algunas de las utilidades de Gnome, pero al final, encuentras un sustituto ligero para todas ellas (basado en GTK, por supuesto). Lo mejor de hacerlo de esta forma es que cada aplicación va a su aire y se actualizan cuando deben actualizarse. No llega todo junto, como con Gnome o KDE, en plan pesadilla para la CPU   :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es cierto, decía que era la única solución razonable para 2.10 dado que cuando pretendí instalar smeg, pedía un python inestable, y cualquier cosa... menos arriesgarse a que portage deje de funcionar. Pero es verdad, ahora no hay ni el más mínimo problema para instalarlo dado que python 2.4 ya se considera estable.

 

Yo lo instalé cuando estaba inestable, no tuve ningún problema con portage. Además vi que se podían mantener instalados los dos python (es como lo tengo actualmente). Comprendo que no lo instalases porque yo también tuve mis dudas  :Smile: , pero la buena experiencia que tuve hizo que empezase a intentar instalar algunas aplicaciones (no vitales para el sistema) de testing, sin mayores problemas  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> pacho2 tuve gnome-2.12 en el laptop (mi conejillo de indias), han cambiado muchas cosas y el paso de 2.10 a 2.12 no va a ser tan trivial como el de 2.8 a 2.10. Funcionar funcionaba bien, pero muchos programas dejaron de funcionar, debido a que no podían resolver dependencias... La cantidad de 
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild -X
> ```
> ...

 

Muchas gracias por tu interés, has respondido a mis dudas  :Smile: 

Por cierto, hace tiempo apareció aquí un link (no se si lo pusiste tú) en el que aparecía el progreso del gnome hasta que entrase en la rama estable, allí se podía ver en color rojo lo que aún no funcionaba. La pega es que no entendía muy bien para qué servía esa página, es decir, ¿hay algún sitio donde haya más o menos un "roadmap" (como el de mozilla.org) que indique más detalladamente las fechas y esas cosas? Gracias  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Y digo tuve, porque después de la paliza que le metí al laptop para compilarlo y después de todos los revdep, me dije a mí mismo: adios a los DE, ahora solo tengo fluxbox en el laptop y aplicaciones ligeras y rápidas. Al principio puedes echar de menos algunas de las utilidades de Gnome, pero al final, encuentras un sustituto ligero para todas ellas (basado en GTK, por supuesto). Lo mejor de hacerlo de esta forma es que cada aplicación va a su aire y se actualizan cuando deben actualizarse. No llega todo junto, como con Gnome o KDE, en plan pesadilla para la CPU  

 

Yo suelo usar xfce cuando quiero algo más ligero, pero aún así yo soy un usuario de gnome  :Wink:  (aunque empecé usando kde).

Saludos y muchas gracias [/quote]

----------

## jmp_

No es por ser impertinente, pero creo que Gnome no es Gentoo... quiero decir, que deberiamos preguntar este tipo de cosas que realmente no suponen un problema y que más bien aportan poco o nada al interés general (teniendo en cuenta el tipo de asuntos que se vienen tratando) de los usuarios de Gentoo Linux en otros lugares.

Hubiera sido mejor intentar documentarse un poco primero, tanto con el propio sistema como en Internet y en todo caso creo que Gnome debe tener foros más especializados al respecto incluso en canales de #IRC hubieras obtenido rápidamente consejo de forma más directa y personalizada.

saludos.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Por cierto, hace tiempo apareció aquí un link (no se si lo pusiste tú) en el que aparecía el progreso del gnome hasta que entrase en la rama estable, allí se podía ver en color rojo lo que aún no funcionaba. La pega es que no entendía muy bien para qué servía esa página, es decir, ¿hay algún sitio donde haya más o menos un "roadmap" (como el de mozilla.org) que indique más detalladamente las fechas y esas cosas?

 

Sí, me temo que fui yo, este: Gnome 2.12 Progress

Dudo que haya un roadmap, es tremendamente difícil, dado que todo se va viendo sobre la marcha, se le comentan cosas a AllanonJL en #gentoo-desktop y es soprendente ver como se crean parches e incluso se suben upstream.

Como ya comentaba, tuve problemas con, por ejemplo glib, y sigue estando en rojo, claro que el enlace no se actualiza desde el día 8 de diciembre.

----------

## pacho2

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> No es por ser impertinente, pero creo que Gnome no es Gentoo... quiero decir, que deberiamos preguntar este tipo de cosas que realmente no suponen un problema y que más bien aportan poco o nada al interés general (teniendo en cuenta el tipo de asuntos que se vienen tratando) de los usuarios de Gentoo Linux en otros lugares.
> 
> Hubiera sido mejor intentar documentarse un poco primero, tanto con el propio sistema como en Internet y en todo caso creo que Gnome debe tener foros más especializados al respecto incluso en canales de #IRC hubieras obtenido rápidamente consejo de forma más directa y personalizada.
> 
> saludos.

 

Gracias  :Smile: 

Yo me ceñí a la siguiente frase de https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-378005.html:

Los foros de Gentoo son un lugar para pedir y recibir ayuda de cualquier clase relacionada con Gentoo o Linux en general.

Ya sé que quizás esto no sea Linux en general, pero me parece que no hay que ser tan polilla  :Smile:  En cuanto a que aportan poco o nada al interés general   :Confused:   En fin, cuando hay un hilo entero dedicado a gnome 2.12 en los foros internacionales... no sé que pensar (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-377977.html). He leído toda la documentación que he encontrado, no creas que he venido aquí a preguntar esto porque está noche soñe con gnome 2.12  :Very Happy: . Lo  que pasa es que quería conocer alguna experiencia de algun usuario de gentoo que hubiese intentado instalar gnome 2.12 vía emerge. Gnome tiene foros más especielizados, pero consideré que esto era un problema más relacionado con los ebuilds de gnome 2.12 que con gnome 2.12 en sí.

De todos modos gracias  :Smile: 

____________

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   Por cierto, hace tiempo apareció aquí un link (no se si lo pusiste tú) en el que aparecía el progreso del gnome hasta que entrase en la rama estable, allí se podía ver en color rojo lo que aún no funcionaba. La pega es que no entendía muy bien para qué servía esa página, es decir, ¿hay algún sitio donde haya más o menos un "roadmap" (como el de mozilla.org) que indique más detalladamente las fechas y esas cosas? 
> 
> Sí, me temo que fui yo, este: Gnome 2.12 Progress
> 
> Dudo que haya un roadmap, es tremendamente difícil, dado que todo se va viendo sobre la marcha, se le comentan cosas a AllanonJL en #gentoo-desktop y es soprendente ver como se crean parches e incluso se suben upstream.
> ...

 

Muchas gracias por tu interés y perdona por el tiempo que hayas perdido. Por cierto, yo no puedo conectarme via IRC, ¿hay algún sistio donde pueda consultar discusiones previas por IRC con AllanonJL?

Gracias y saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu interés y perdona por el tiempo que hayas perdido. Por cierto, yo no puedo conectarme via IRC, ¿hay algún sistio donde pueda consultar discusiones previas por IRC con AllanonJL?
> 
> 

 

Que yo sepa no, no se pueden consultar en diferido, si alguien tiene alguna otra idea o sabe algo que lo diga. A propósito, no he perdido ningún tiempo.

Con respecto a lo dicho por jmp_, no sé qué entenderá él o ella por Gentoo, para mí no es sólo un stage3 y lo que contiene. Es además Portage, y no considero en absoluto fuera de lugar, ninguna de las preguntas relacionada con cualquiera de los programas que se encuentran en el árbol Portage. Si no se preguntan aquí, ya me dirás dónde... Comparte tus ideas...

Lo digo porque un gnome 2.12 instalado desde código fuente (previo backup), funciona sin quejarse de nada y son los ebuild los que hacen que funcione o no funcione.

Lo que es verdaderamente off-topic es ir irc.gnome.org y preguntarles por qué no me funciona el gnome inestable de Gentoo. Vamos, suena a broma.

----------

## jmp_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hola amigos, pues eso. Quería saber cómo añadir un nuevo elemento o enlace en los menús de Gnome. Por ejemplo, crear un enlace a un juego en el menú Aplicaciones-->Juegos. Gracias.
> 
> P.D. Tengo Gnome 2.10.2
> ...

 

Ese es el inicio del hilo, y de ahí mi comentario, luego: "Portage" no aparece en ningún lado, Gentoo menos.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> on respecto a lo dicho por jmp_, no sé qué entenderá él o ella por Gentoo, para mí no es sólo un stage3 y lo que contiene. Es además Portage, y no considero en absoluto fuera de lugar, ninguna de las preguntas relacionada con cualquiera de los programas que se encuentran en el árbol Portage. Si no se preguntan aquí, ya me dirás dónde... Comparte tus ideas... 

 

Para mi tampoco es un Stage 3 de hecho yo tengo el mio desde el Stage 1 desde hace ya tiempo. Y como he dicho antes sería más indicado postear estos asuntos en otro foro especializado en ofimática, escritorios (Gnome Desktop forums ?) o bien otra cosa, aqui por lo general se viene a tatar temas de una complejidad mínima o que supongan una problemática real de interés común, además es algo que uno mismo puede resolver... 

Cuando hay una persona a la que le ha petado el sistema de ficheros o las glibc, digo yo, que le importa más bien poco o nada como narices se reorganizan - por poner un ejemplo igual - los bookmarks del FireFox, en cambio le interesará ver post's relacionados con fallos graves o similares al suyo ¿no?

Por supuesto somos libres de postear lo que nos de la gana, ya puestos ¿alguien sabe un programa que no sea el Word y funcione como el Word, tengo aqui un OO pero no se para que sirve? multplicad el comentario por 10.000.

Solo quería dejar mi valoración un poquito más clara... en el caso de los foros internacionales está la opción "off-topic" este no es el caso, asi que es preferible resolver este tipo de asuntos on-line vía IRC, o bien en un foro donde el interés general sea ese tipo de "problemas".

Esperando que se entienda mi comentario y sin ánimo de encender la chispa os mando un cordial saludo.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Cito a uno de los administradores del foro, por si piensas que tu opinión quizá pueda estar por encima de la suya:

 *tomk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo lo haria como lo hacemos en el resto de los foros, es decir que si es un problema relacionado a Linux que tienes cuando estas usando Gentoo entonces no es OffTopic. Cosas que no tienen nada que ver con Linux o Gentoo o si estan relacionadas a otros distribuciones o otras sistemas operativos entonces son OffTopic.
> 
> 

 

Si sigues pensando lo mismo házselo saber...

La cita está en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-414435.html

----------

## jmp_

Por supuesto que sigo manteniendo mi opinión, no se por quien me tomas... yo no miro los "rangos" de los perfiles.

Luego:

Insisto, dejemos el tema porque no quiero encender esto no obstante responderte que NO habla de Gentoo ni de cosas que te pasan con Gentoo, está hablando de GNOME DESKTOP concretamente de una cosa muy básica y que no supone un problema real ni mucho menos de importancia.

Cualquiera podria hablar de FireFox... ¿acaso no corre firefox en múltiples plataformas? como ves lo que me has posteado a mi entender es bastante absurdo todos sabemos lo que queremos decir, pero preguntar como se configuran las opciones de los juegos del KDE me parece fuera de lugar si a ti no pues muy bien, sigue citando a los supremos del foro, al fin y al cabo el tema es que no se llene el foro de tonterias como la que estoy teniendo que escribir o cosas que el 99% de los usuarios de Gnome (fíjate que no he dicho Gentoo) sabe hacer o sino lo hace es porque ni le interesa.

El foro más adecuado para el mensaje que inició el post sigue siendo el foro del escritorio de Gnome, es de sentido común; La gente se acostumbra a que los demás resuelvan sus problemas sin esforzarse absolutamente nada... y se preguntan cosas de ese tipo. Y por cierto, no acostumbran a dar las gracias, nuestro compañero tampoco ha dejado la típica señal de "solucionado" a lo mejor vuestra ayuda no ha sido suficiente o quizás en todo este tiempo no haya tenido tiempo de solucionar el asunto y pasarse por el foro, no será muy urgente.

Sin más doy por cerrado mi comentario, gracias por escuchar.

un saludo.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Entiendo tu actitud perfectamente, sin el más mínimo problema, otra cosa es si la comparto o no... Los [OT] me desagradan bastante, de hecho. En otras palabras, tu opinión me merece el mayor de los respetos...

Todavía se está discutiendo lo de los subforos, pero sea cual sea el resultado, nada me impedirá leer lo que me interese y responder siempre que pueda. Sin hacer mucho más, no vayas a pensar que yo no he mostrado mi opinión algunas veces y, como resultado, únicamente encuentras que hay gente que piensa de forma distinta a la tuya (hablo únicamente de mi experiencia), lo cual no es, ni más ni menos, que enriquecedor... Al menos a mí, me enseña a ver las cosas desde otros puntos de vista, tal como el tuyo ahora, por ello insisto en que tu opinión me merece el mayor de los respetos imaginable.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> Cualquiera podria hablar de FireFox... ¿acaso no corre firefox en múltiples plataformas? Cualquiera podria hablar de FireFox... ¿acaso no corre firefox en múltiples plataformas? 

 

Pues si no obstante. ¿Sabes como se prepara firefox para que incorpore el flashplayer en plataformas amd64?

Si no lo sabes y buscas la respuesta no hace falta salir de este foro para encontrarla.

Si mi opinion sirve de algo abogo por la flexibilidad, aún estando de acuerdo con que gentoo es una distro diferente a las demás no debemos dar por sentado que todos los que corren gentoo vienen con una larga experiencia en otras y que se obvian algunos conocimientos, de hecho creo que hay conocimientos que se adquieren corriendo gentoo con más facilidad que corriendo Mandrake (por poner un ejemplo) ya que las configuraciones no vienen hechas e incluso si algo sale mal en una distro "¿facil?" siempre podrá parchear mejor un usuario gentoo que otro que siempre se ha encotrado todo funcionando nada más instalar.

Espero haberme hecho entender y conste que no pretendo ofender a nadie, ni mucho menos pretendo que esta opinion sea perfecta y no deba ser depurada por los usuarios del foro.

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu interés y perdona por el tiempo que hayas perdido. Por cierto, yo no puedo conectarme via IRC, ¿hay algún sistio donde pueda consultar discusiones previas por IRC con AllanonJL?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Muchas gracias por la información, lo que haré será visitar cada cierto tiempo la página de bugzilla sobre algunas aplicaciones como gnome-session, para ver cómo van  :Smile: 

Saludos y gracias

----------

## jmp_

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

>  No sé, yo no conozco personalmente al autor del post, quizás no ha podido conectarse, ¡qué se yo!

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417299.html le acabo de responder a un post suyo, intentando colaborar con un problemilla que tiene con CUPS, por supuesto lo que haga con los post que escribe y las respuestas que recibe intentando ayudar no es de mi "incumbencia" pero vaya... no me gusta que la gente piense que aquí hay alguien obligado a solucionar sus problemas o responder todas sus dudas.

Como dije, doy por cerrado mi inciso lamentando postear esto mismo.

saludos y que vaya bien el fin de año que ya se acerca.

----------

## pacho2

Es cierto, yo es que ni siquiera leo de quien son los posts, me fijo más en el avatar  :Very Happy: 

Saludos y que lo pases bien este fin de año  :Wink: 

----------

